# 3 & 1/2 Axes  Bridgeport



## quickcut (Feb 15, 2016)

Good day all, Just started to test by Bridgeport which I recently converted to cnc. I am using the forth axes for indexing hence 3.5 axes. This was one of those machines that had a hydraulic tracer so the machine already came with ball screws. However there are two nuts per axes , and setting the correct pre-load is proving to be a task. I got this machine already stripped so the re-assembly is really a bit of trial and error.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 15, 2016)

Sounds like an interesting project, could you please post some pictures ?


----------



## quickcut (Feb 17, 2016)

Photo's to follow soon. Tried cutting a gear to-day. mod 2 78 teeth. Dividing was accurate,but the backlash in the gearbox when cutting will need to addressed with a brake , operated by a pneumatic cylinder with mach 3 doing the work of course)


----------

